# we are looking at buying 2007 burstner argos 747 tag axle



## Portuguesemike (Aug 22, 2011)

we interested in buying the above but can you take a tag axle into european sites? getting different answers from everyone. HELP....


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mike, and welcome to the forum

Yes. And no. :wink: 

I think it depends on what you call "sites". Some campsites object to tag axle anything, based on the fact that travellers sometimes use tag axle caravans. Aires in France, of course, are OK, providing you don't have a problem with the length of the thing.

We have many tag owners on here, including a number of 747 owners, who will hopefully come back to you with more specific information (ours isn't a tag).

I'll also 'report' this thread, and get a mod to move it to "Continental touring", which might get more responses.

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

moved :idea: 8)


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Never had a problem with our Hymer 754, I did read somewhere that French Municipal sites did not allow/like tag axles but we have stayed on many and never been queried. Even when we got stuck in the sand (front wheel drive 5 ton Hymer) they pulled us out without commenting on us being a tag axle (the sand was on site by the way) If you can get through the gate all seems fine and the ACSi book if you use it indicates if any probs with larger units. Go for it...................


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes and no is about right..  

In the busy season in popular areas you will have some problems, you wont fit on all Aires either.

But having said that we have taken our 8.7 meter Tag to Anncey in the busiest 2 weeks in august for the last 2 years and not bothered booking.

Some sites you will simply be too big for when they are busy, when quieter you should be much better off. But you will always fine somewhere

Many Aires you will be ok on especially if you get there before 5 ish.


Richard...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tags*

We don't have a tag.

Quite like the idea of the new Mercedes 6 tonne Rear Wheel Drive ALKO.

But our Twin Rear Wheel motorhome is 8.4 m or more like 9 with the bike rack down.

Never had a problem as of yet.

I know when we started motorhoming, one of our favorite sites in the south of France stated on its website that it did not accept motorhomes or caravans over 7m long.

Here is my post from way back

But not long after, they removed the restriction. As have quite a few others in the area.

I have never had a problem trying to get site owners and managers to let you on-site. Bit of a squeeze sometimes. But always manage to manouvre onto somewhere.

TM


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

*Tag axles*

We have a three axle Hobby 750. Length 7.9m. Never had a problem on French campsites. A small number of Aires have restricted space but these are mentioned in the Aires book.
Best of luck with whatever you decide.
Ian


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Never had a problem with our 3 axle Euramobil - to be fair we always go out of peak season though.

Most times they don't even look at the van - just the people!

Cheers

Dave


----------

